#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  packing fraction of a crystal

## Swatsweet

In AB...AB...AB type arrangement if all the atoms present in body are removed,then packing fraction of the crystal is?





  Similar Threads: Crystal structure and properties INVERSE LAPLACE TRANSFORM BY PARTIAL-FRACTION EXPANSION  Advance control system free lecture pdf download Partial-Fraction Expansion  Advance control system free lecture notes download Packing factor in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Partial fraction (math-1) tutorial

----------

